

Ask HN: How much would you price a template-based simple lead-gen website? - tucson

I am about to launch a template-based lead-gen website service. The template is simple but looks professional. The service includes the website (with wysiwig editing), web forms and notifications of leads.<p>I am considering a monthly-fee pricing.<p>The target is small businesses who do not have online presence yet, and need a simple website for lead generation purposes.<p>What do you think would be a a good monthly fee?
======
philiphodgen
This may be an inexact comparison, but is the WP plugin from seedprod.com
similar to what you're doing? If so, his pricing may give you some clues on
what the market will bear. I understand that the plug-in is doing pretty well
as a one-man shop. (My info comes from Rob Walling and Mike Taber's podcast,
Startups for the Rest of Us).

Note that the plugin is available free on WP.org and you buy up to the Pro
version if you want the extra features.

As a small business owner myself, I would pay a one-time price (and
seedprod.com's prices would be something I would pay). I would not pay monthly
unless there are significant reasons so do so.

Significant reasons would mean (off the top of my head):

\- I not only capture emails, but the emails get dumped into MailChimp (or its
equivalent) so that Something Good happens to them -- follow-up marketing,
etc. In other words, don't just get leads, do something with them.

\- The lead generation functionality includes "give me your email address and
I'll show you a good time next time you're in port, sailor" promises (see, I
think promises of fun in the future are bullshit). But more important it gives
me the ability to do something right now that provides real value up front to
the lead. E.g., get instant PDF book.

\- And along that line, not only "give me an email and I'll show you a good
time right now" but additionally "buy this thing right now." Again, in my
case, an e-book. Bolt the functionality of Gumroad to it. (Purpose: it is easy
to have people leave an email as a lead. I'd like to have -- on the lead
generation page -- the ability to get the damned serious leads. People who are
willing to spend money right now are serious).

And yes I have a project right now for which this would be useful. I own the
domain name. The purpose is to sell an e-book for $X and drive leads to my law
firm where people will pay some exponent of $X for services. And yes the
e-book is ready.

So why isn't project live yet, you ask? (1) Normal life interferes; and (2)
I'm about to get into a canoe and be eaten alive by mosquitoes in Ontario for
many days.

So there you are. A potential competitor, and a potential customer.

Happy days.

~~~
tucson
Thanks for the feedback. And have a good canoe vacation. sounds good.

------
matznerd
I think that this is a good idea, I've seen people in the internet marketing
space sell themes and templates like this. What you should do is customize the
template for different niches, i.e. one for lawyers, one for doctors, one for
dentists, one for chiropractors, one for restaurants...

------
Piskvorrr
Where?

~~~
tucson
French-speaking countries.

